# Japanese Maple



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2002)

Ok...I am looking to put some color into my yard...I am thinking Japanese Maples.....will they grow in my climate? I think my region is a 5? South Central British Columbia...what is maintenance like on them? Does anyone have other recomendations for color(reds..oranges..) w/o maintenance?

-I just got skylights put in my place. The people who live above me are furious.


----------



## Darin (Jan 25, 2002)

I would think they would grow. They are very weak trees though. The state (Colorado) considers them weeds here untill they are 10 feet tall!! Red Maple or an ash would put out some nice red in the fall. Good Luck.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 25, 2002)

Uh Darin. Red maple has green leaves (Acer rubrum) It is the Norway maple (A. Plantinoides) 'Crimson King' and two other cvs that have the red/maroon leaves.

I think Japaneese maple would frost out in Cah-nah -'dah.

How about a pink leaved Manatoba maple? Acer negundo 'Flamingo'.


----------



## Darin (Jan 25, 2002)

I knew I should have left the questions to this forum to you. I read this post wrong in the first place. I was thinking japanese elms. Thats what they consider junk. Thanks for taking over JPS.


----------

